# madrid



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Does anyone know if the club of madrid (women basketball) has an official website???
Thanks upfront
greets


----------



## ExCoach (Oct 10, 2003)

*Spanish Basketball Websites*

There are two women's professional basketball teams in Madrid that play in the first division. Adecco Estudiantes that plays in the downtown Madrid and Rivas Futuro who plays about 30 minutes southeast of Madrid. 

The best websites are the following:

www.feb.es - which is the spanish federation
www.masbasket.com- which is another website that is run by some people who work for the federation.

Hope this helps


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

*Tanja Kostic??*

Thanks for the links. I was trying to find whether Tanja Kostic was in madrid. She told me that she had signed there but i don't see her name anywhere. I know she was also thinking of going to germany but can't find her there either. So if someone knows where she is this season please let me know. I know her boyfriend plays in germany but for the moment that's all...


----------

